# Need BV coils RIGHT NOW!!



## cfm78910 (26/12/14)

Hi Guys

I've got a bit of a situation here. I stocked up on everything I may need to get me through the holiday season including BVC coils for my Nautilus Mini. However, there were so many dud coils in the last two packs that I ran out, right now, the worst time to run out! I really need to get some coils today. Do any of you know of vape shops that may be open today? I live in Cape Town and can go there or any of the surrounding areas.

Hope to hear from someone!

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)

I can give you 3, but Koringberg (between Moorreesburg and Piketberg) might be a bit far out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (26/12/14)

Think Vape mob is open today


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)




----------



## cfm78910 (26/12/14)

Andre said:


> I can give you 3, but Koringberg (between Moorreesburg and Piketberg) might be a bit far out for you.



Hi Andre

Thanks for the offer, that is very kind of you. But Koringberg is a bit far from here!

I see you are a Reo guy. I've got a Provari 3 which I am very happy with but I am thinking of getting a Reo as well. I don't know much about it but from what I can see on the forums people like it a lot. What is it that makes the Reo special and will it be worth my while to get one?

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (26/12/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> Thanks for the offer, that is very kind of you. But Koringberg is a bit far from here!
> 
> ...



Definitely worth every cent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> Thanks for the offer, that is very kind of you. But Koringberg is a bit far from here!
> 
> ...


For sure it will be. Dripper superiority without the hassle....and I can go on. Check out this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


----------



## cfm78910 (26/12/14)

eviltoy said:


> Think Vape mob is open today



Hi eviltoy

I usually get my supplies from Vape mob in Kenilworth, I also thought they would be open today. Last time I went there Heinrich said they will be open every day except Christmas and New Year. They must have decided to take today off as well. I'll go there first thing tomorrow morning if I don't come right today.

My last coil is on its last legs but I filled my tank with 18mg juice instead of the 12 - 15 I normally vape and with a bit of luck it will last for the rest of the day.

Won't let this happen again and I am adamant I won't go buy a packet of smokes to get me through the day.....

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi eviltoy
> 
> I usually get my supplies from Vape mob in Kenilworth, I also thought they would be open today. Last time I went there Heinrich said they will be open every day except Christmas and New Year. They must have decided to take today off as well. I'll go there first thing tomorrow morning if I don't come right today.
> 
> ...



Hi @cfm78910 

Sincerely hope you manage to hang in there with your Nautilus coil till you get sorted.

You asked about the Reo. I can recommend it. In addition to the thread @Andre posted which contains most of the info you need to know, you may also want to take a look at this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.4987/

It was a response to someone else asking a fairly similar question.

Best wishes over the December break and wishing you a great new year in advance!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (26/12/14)

Dude..... Hairdryer.....Nichrome.....Cotton......Youtube...... Rebuild coil

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (26/12/14)

Back up Rda,Rba,mech, twisp!!!! Lol


----------

